# Hi!



## Chunk (Mar 5, 2012)

Just wanted to pop in and say hi from sunny Wales 

Fairly new to lifting, have spent maybe the last 9 months and I'm here to pick up advice on routines and diets etc..

Not looking to go HUGE but looking to tone up and look good. I'm 6' 2 and have a big build, already feeling the benefits of working out to a 3 day split over rhe past 9 months.

Hope your all ok! 

Chunk


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Chunk* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi!


----------



## Kimi (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 9mm. (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## brazey (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 5, 2012)

welcome


----------



## njd84 (Mar 5, 2012)

welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome dude.  You will no doubt learn here.


----------



## Filessika (Mar 5, 2012)

welcome,bro.


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM Chuck.  Lots of info here on the forums. Lots of knowledgeable people here.


----------



## hulklion (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello,welcome!


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 6, 2012)

Whats up!!!!!!


----------



## big_pimpin (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome bro


----------



## cactus-pits (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome bro


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------

